# Just had my first egg ever hatch



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I have owned tiels before but they never bread, I have just recently aquired new birds. We went whole hog, a little over a year ago we got our first, and now I have five. I have a mated pair, a gray male, and a cinamon female, and they finaly hatched an egg, after two batches of duds. there are three more eggs n this cluch, and I have some questions. First, is there anything special I need to feed the parents? Second, what are the babies mostlikly going to look like? Any and all help greatfully accepted.


Thanks
John 
Gona have to change my name from 4birdsNC to 9birdsNC lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If the parents don't have any splits you'll get gray babies but you might get a surprise or two! What type of diet do you have them on right now? Changing it while babies aren't hatching isn't a good idea so you might want to wait to change it until after the babies have grown.


----------



## P.J (Feb 14, 2011)

Any male offspring will be split to cinnamon, (but visualise gray). All female offspring will be normal grays. Unless off course, as Roxy Culver said, the parents have some splits that you can't see. I have a beautiful platinum baby girl whose parents appeared to be a normal gray daddy and a pearl mother.
So, maybe you will get a surprise too.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats on the baby, hope you get more.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> What type of diet do you have them on right now? Changing it while babies aren't hatching isn't a good idea so you might want to wait to change it until after the babies have grown.


Roxy, right now they get a regular bird seed diet with fresh fruits and veggies. I am worried that the baby gets enough from them. I dont know if the dad has any splits, I am fairly sure the mom dosn't.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's not a bad diet, its actually really good. The baby will get all the nutrients it needs from a diet like that.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just make sure there is a cuttle bone and mineral block in there cage.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

there are cuttle bones, whats a mineral block?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I have posted a picture of the baby, the lady it is promised to has already named it Cupid because it hatched on Valentines Day.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_FGcVGb0oH...dKlqztJ4/s1600-h/p-34079-25845-cuttlebone.jpg
http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/...ock-Treat?utm_source=shopzilla&utm_medium=cse

Cupid aww how sweet


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Second egg hatched thismorning. Have two now. Yahhhh!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How many more are left to hatch?


----------



## I-Love-Zeke (Feb 17, 2011)

Please post pictures!. And where are you in north Carolina?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, here are my babies parents. Tony (the proud popa) is the grey. I have heard that if their masks are edged in white that they are split to whiteface? Tony has white on the edge of his mask behind his eyes, and all around his beak is white. Abby (moma) is the cinamon Pearled, this picture dosn't show it but she is more brown than grey, but she has bright yellow pearl markings (I thought cinamon pearl markings where white?). So what are the posibilities of the Mutations of the chicks if Tony is split to whiteface? All help is greatfully excepted.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If your parent birds aren't carrying any hidden splits, then all your babies will be gray with various splits.

But if dad is split to cinnamon and/or pearl you can get chicks of both sexes in the relevant color(s). If he is split lutino you can get lutino females.

If mom is split whiteface you can get whiteface chicks. If both parents are split pied you can get pied.

There is a cockatiel genetics calculator at http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html that lets you play around with different combinations.


----------

